# 2015 Ariens Platinum 24" 369cc Fuel cap leaks



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out what the fix is for the fuel cap leak on this model with this engine. I saw a Dec 16 2014 service bulletin and maybe there are others but what do you guys know? This thing will literally leak just running at idle with a full tank of gas. I tried to look up a new gas cap or gasket but when i put my model in the picture and everything look like a different engine. my model is a 921038. I also have an older platinnum 2013 921028 that has the screw on cap which is much better but still leaks when you tilt it foward. The concern is my 2015 whats the fix or parts I need ? thanks


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have the same machine and feel your pain. I am going to attach a recent thread that Paulie139 started when we were discussing this issue. Ariens redesigned it on the sneak without offering a new tank to existing owners they put a band aid on a broken bone, however it works for some. You can call Ariens, ask to speak with their tech support dept. they are familiar with the issue though they won't admit that there really was a problem. Ariens will send you a replacement cap with a thicker rubber gasket and a new strainer basket for the fuel filler neck of the tank that may do the trick but may not. They simplified the design on newer models (see the attached thread) no longer 3 pieces they integrated the strainer basket sleeve into the tank. Now on par with Toro's Loncin design in terms of ease of use, this solved the problem that you and I are experiencing. The cap has helped a bit but it still sweats fuel. I am still battling them for a new tank but will wait til the Spring before my dealer "performs diagnostics" on it.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/122970-ariens-gas-cap-921052-a.html


----------



## kipsy (Nov 2, 2017)

Got my blower back today with new cap that has the gasket

I have a 2017 model plat 24 sho nov delivery 1600’s serial

The cap I originally got did not have gasket


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

I called a local dealer friend to look into it and he will get back to me . I called ariens and the lady told me we don't offer an help or tech , bring it to your local dealer. I said I want to speak to the R&D department or engineering. She said they don't speak to the public LOL. I told her I'm buying toro. ha. So they just want to send you a new cap and gasket but they really need to send us a new tank from when they redesigned it? what year is that ? 2016,2017,2018?


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

That's a good question I got as far as finding out that the replacement tank for our units is a different part number than when it was new. The tech support manager at Ariens that I spoke with said that in and of itself does not mean it is the revised design. In fact he told me the new tank design used on model# 921050 is not backwards compatable with our 921038 model. My machine is a 2016 model year. Ariens considers it a 2015 in their print catalog and I bought mine in 2015. I know for a fact based on the thread I attached and looking at them in person that they definitely changed it for 2018 and possibly it was changed for the 2017 model but I am unsure. 

The new part number for the replacement gas tank is: 20001439. It would be nice to know if this replacement tank has the modified fuel filler neck (without the separate detachable strainer sleeve) like the new one does as seen in the previous thread. If you can ask your dealer friend about this and get an answer that would be great. My dealer has not gotten back to me on this.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

kipsy said:


> Got my blower back today with new cap that has the gasket
> 
> I have a 2017 model plat 24 sho nov delivery 1600’s serial
> 
> ...



Good to know, based on this they changed the fuel tank design on the 2018 model.
Have you had a chance to test if it stopped the leaking at the cap?


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have Plat 24 model 921050 purchased Jan 2017. After looking at the other thread referenced by Cardo (thank you) it looks like I have the old fuel neck/cap design. I have noticed some drops on the snow occasionally coming from cap area, nothing major but still....


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

outrag1 said:


> I have Plat 24 model 921050 purchased Jan 2017. After looking at the other thread referenced by Cardo (thank you) it looks like I have the old fuel neck/cap design. I have noticed some drops on the snow occasionally coming from cap area, nothing major but still....


Anytime. Thanks for sharing. At the end of the day it is not a major issue. What peaves me is that you pay good money for a new product and a company will often try to ride you out of the warranty without offering the proper fix. Car companies are notorious for doing this, but they will usually offer a technical service bulletin (TSB), for those who complain about the issue and usually it would go beyond just replacing a fuel cap. Ariens knows that replacing the fuel tank is a more costly repair. I asked them to mail me a fuel tank I would install it myself, they replied we can't do that as it can be a potential safety hazard if not installed properly. They don't want to pay a dealer to install a new fuel tank if they don't have to. It is my burden to get the machine there or pay the dealer $60. to pick it up and drop it off (for their supplier's design flaw). The replacement fuel cap solution was put in place to ride customers out of their 3 year warranty. They always make it a point to tell me Ariens doesn't manufacture engines...

Additionally these engines particularly the 369cc and 414cc LCT Gen 3's with the low-profile fuel tank, have a capacity that is too small for the engine size. They really can't afford to be leaking any fuel.


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't understand we've been making metal fuel tanks for 100 years and plastic whenever. why do we still have problems???????????? cutting corners? or just being lazy and stupid? frustrating


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Agree with everything you said. The tank should be bigger for sure. Also, the cap with the bigger gasket is not the correct solution. They should provide a new tank replacement. It sounds like if I deliver and pick up my unit from my dealer, Ariens may warranty the tank replacement? Pain in the butt but I have a pick up with ramps...


My other question is, given my original post, why did I get the older design when I bought my unit in Jan 2017 and have the newer model# 921050 on the Plat 24?


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

How far up the tank are you filling it. The only time i see them leak is if the tank is over filled, on an angle ( pretty severe one), or has a bad cap.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

outrag1 said:


> My other question is, given my original post, why did I get the older design when I bought my unit in Jan 2017 and have the newer model# 921050 on the Plat 24?


I will check the new ones in the moring but i dont think the new plat 24s i have on the floor have the different tank.


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

I have mine filled to around the little red fill level thing inside but more should not effect it. My cap will leak with it on a level surface at idle or full throttle. It's not gushing out but it just kinda starts flowing or seeping then i wipe it before it runs over the edge and down on the motor to catch fire. lol


----------



## SuperiorArienRace (Jan 12, 2018)

Another issue I have with this cap is the crap in the tank. I have this style cap on my honda gx390 engine with no leaking problems but what I have noticed is this pressure and twisting action with the constant on and off also leads to "shaving" . In my honda i get rubber or metal not sure yet and with this ax369 engine cap I had like metal floating around in the tank so I drained the fuel and washed the whole thing out with water. THE SCREW ON style is SUPERIOR.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

351beno said:


> I will check the new ones in the moring but i dont think the new plat 24s i have on the floor have the different tank.


Thanks. That would be good to know. If it is the older design as seen in the previous thread, being used on the new 2018 Platinum 24 SHO's model: 921050 than the revised fuel tank design is only being used on Ariens Platinum 28 SHO Tracked models with the same 369cc engine used on Platinum 24 SHO's. Though this contradicts what I have been told by Ariens so far it would be important info. I don't think I would waste my time/money getting my machine to the dealer if they are going to give me a new defective fuel tank.


----------



## 351beno (Oct 12, 2017)

I check the one I have on the floor and they have the two piece tank #52109300. I didn't have a platinum 24 921050 left but the 921053 24 efi, 28 sho 921048, platinum 30 921051 on the floor have the 2 piece tank. On the lookups the newer serial #s have the 2 piece but the shut off valve I see has I different #20001445 the 3 piece tank uses #20001436 everything else looks the same so that may be the only change of course you will have to check for yourself on your exact model. I'm gonna check to see if our other store has a 921050 to see what tank is on it.


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

351beno said:


> I check the one I have on the floor and they have the two piece tank #52109300. I didn't have a platinum 24 921050 left but the 921053 24 efi, 28 sho 921048, platinum 30 921051 on the floor have the 2 piece tank. On the lookups the newer serial #s have the 2 piece but the shut off valve I see has I different #20001445 the 3 piece tank uses #20001436 everything else looks the same so that may be the only change of course you will have to check for yourself on your exact model. I'm gonna check to see if our other store has a 921050 to see what tank is on it.


It sounds like for models made for winter 17/18, they changed the tank design to two piece (my guess is the "newer" 921050 will be the same as the efi model you verified). 


Models made for winter 16/17 and prior are the older 3 piece tank design. So even though I bought my 921050 late Jan 2017, it is still not this most recent years design. 


This is a little discouraging they wouldn't allow a retrofit by sending a newer tank to those who request it, although I haven't called myself.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

351beno said:


> I check the one I have on the floor and they have the two piece tank #52109300. I didn't have a platinum 24 921050 left but the 921053 24 efi, 28 sho 921048, platinum 30 921051 on the floor have the 2 piece tank. On the lookups the newer serial #s have the 2 piece but the shut off valve I see has I different #20001445 the 3 piece tank uses #20001436 everything else looks the same so that may be the only change of course you will have to check for yourself on your exact model. I'm gonna check to see if our other store has a 921050 to see what tank is on it.


I appreciate you taking the time to check on this. Would you be able to check (at your convenience of course) if this new replacement, tank part # 20001439 for my model 921038 (currently has the 3 piece design I assume tank, strainer and strainer sleeve therefore 3 pieces). I wanted to know if they changed this replacement tank to the newer "2 piece" design. All the best.


----------

